

MIT Startup Bootcamp 2011: Notes and Musings - inovica
http://onstartups.com//tabid/3339/bid/67831/mit-startup-bootcamp-2011-notes-and-musings?source=Blog_Email_%5BMIT%20Startup%20Bootcamp%5D

======
dshah
Duplicate. Correct one is here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3039045>

Thanks.

